# PT call makers, I have a request......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Seeing the Navy pin in Ed's Memorial Day Calls post gave me a thought, (ya I know that doesn't happen very often) I would like to get some bids from the call makes here for a set of five calls dedicated to the five Military Branches. I would be willing to invest in the materials and pay the labor. PM me and I'll get your phone number to discuss this possibilty.

Thanks!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike I sent a PM, but to let you know I have already found pins for them and was going to do a Navy for Tim to see how they come out and then I was going to post others for sale with all services available. Right now I am hoping to keep the cost around $35 ea, thats if I get one inlayed proper.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm looking to have each call in the military branch color knowing that will drive up the cost of the calls......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK, another PM sent with phone number


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ed, do you know if anything like this has been done? I know Screey Calls did a Desert Storm set a few years ago but have never seen a Military set.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mike are you talking about the call it self being laminated with that branches colors? That would be totally awesome and then the proper inlays would send these truly some thing special. if i can help in anyway count me in. You should have my number already.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No I dont MIke.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK, Geof BR-549 LMAO


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mike I think Ed's experience makes him better suited for this job than I.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> OK, Geof BR-549 LMAO


that's the same number he gave me..........LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rick, I'm still going to call you.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I will answer


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG we had a 4 hour conversation about call volume once right......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SG, I don't want to talk to you until you get over your pink granite dust high..........LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment Rick, but I think all the call makers on here can handle the task if they are willing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I was not fishing for that honest lol. Thank you too.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I sure hope the client doesn't get traded before you get paid. I understand the high when getting paid for a large job, no better feeling


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

If ya get these done Mike, I'm hoping you'll post pics. Sounds like a set that will really set off your collection!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

BR549 is the phone number for the Junior Samples car dealership.


----------

